# RIP Serge Nubret



## sassy69 (Apr 20, 2011)

From his website: Serge Nubret's Official Website

We are sad to inform you of the death of Serge Nubret.

He has left us on April 19th 2011.

Extra information will shortly be posted here. 

Meanwhile, you can leave a message to his family following this link. (go to the site to respond)

His children.

---------------------------------
RIP the Legend 

Digging up a few tidbits:

From www.briansdriveintheater.com/sergenubret.html
biography
Born in Guadalupe on October 6, 1938 (some sources cite 1939 as his date of birth), Serge Nubret moved to Paris in 1950 and took up bodybuilding. Nubret has won the titles Mr. Europe (1966), Mr. Universe (1976), and Mr. World (1977). He also came in third place in the 1973 Mr. Olympia competition and came in second in 1975, bested only by Arnold Schwarzenegger. In addition, Nubret was once the Europe Director of IFBB. In the 1960s, Serge Nubret embarked on a film career, acting in two sword and sandal films and a few spy thrillers.

filmography
This listing is incomplete:
FILM
Le Professionnel (1981) with Jean-Paul Belmondo
Pumping Iron (1977) with Lou Ferrigno and Arnold Schwarzenegger
Cesar and Rosalie (1972) with Yves Montand and Romy Schneider
Seven Red Berets (aka Congo Hell and Seven Dirty Devils) (1968) with Ivan Rassimov, Kirk Morris, and Priscilla Drake
Adventures in Bangkok (1965)
13 Days to Die (aka Der Fluch des schwarzen Rubins) (1963) with Thomas Alder and Horst Frank
The Tyrant of Lydia Vs. the Son of Hercules (1963), with Gordon Scott and Ombretta Colli
My Son, the Hero (aka The Titans) (1961) with Giuliano Gemma
TELEVISION
Salle N8, a 1967-1968 French television series of which 65 episodes were made.
Petit dejeuner compris, a 1980 French mini-series
























Video tribute to Serge:
http://youtu.be/qvXV41rLkOA

Serge training at 70:
http://youtu.be/cIPZgmxgg_s --- claiming 20" arms still!
http://youtu.be/Aqj0sFr1_Ng

Back in the day - training footage circa early 70s.
http://youtu.be/NFrMfY11PKE


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 20, 2011)

one of the greatest

RIP


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 20, 2011)

very sad

RIP


----------



## ZECH (Apr 20, 2011)

It's sad to see one of the first and greatest go. RIP brother.


----------



## damage (Apr 20, 2011)

RIP Brother.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 20, 2011)

Rip amazing physique


----------



## Shooters (Apr 20, 2011)

Rip


----------



## MDR (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that.  His symmetry and balance was fantastic.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 20, 2011)

Darn, forgot this little gem I found w/ Arnold in 1970:


----------



## kyoryoko (Apr 20, 2011)

RIP, he was an idol.


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh, he was so beautiful. He will be missed.


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 20, 2011)

RIP,

my gosh, he was indeed something to behold!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 20, 2011)

RIP. He was one of my top 5 favorites.




Dude was a BEAST!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2011)

Rest in Peace to one of the true legends of the sport, *Serge Nubret!* 










They're _all _gone now. L-R: Don "Ripper" Ross, Serge, and Steve Reeves


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 25, 2011)

R.I.P. Serge

may he be remembered for his almost perfect symetry and balance


----------

